# Sticky  Magic Fan Roll Call



## hobojoe

Welcome to the Orlando Magic forum!

Hopefully we can continue to grow and bring together as many Magic fans as possible and get some good discussion going. If you visit, please give some info on yourself to let everyone get to know each other better:


*Name:
Age:
Gender:
Birthplace:
Hometown:
Nationality:
What kind of car you drive:
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): 
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):
College Attended/Attending:
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food:
Favorite TV Show:
Predicted record for the Magic next season:
Why are you a Magic fan:
How did you find this board: 
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:*


----------



## magicfan187

Name:ryan
Age:20 (21 on the 30th)
Gender:male
Birthplace:clearfield, pa
Hometown:frenchville
Nationality:
What kind of car you drive:dodge ram
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s):hardaway, anderson, scott, oneal that group
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):no one
College Attended/Attending:lock haven starting in fall
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie:american history x/passion of christ
Favorite Food:spagetti
Favorite TV Show:lost
Predicted record for the Magic next season:how many games are there again??lol...i'll just say that they make the playoffs...well they better..
Why are you a Magic fan:always have been...
How did you find this board: google search??
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:howard getting drafted....(i won some money on that one hehe)


----------



## X-Factor

Name: DJ
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Florida
Hometown: MAL
Nationality: Cuban
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight, G-Hill, Jameer
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): T-Mac  Shaquille O'Neal
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): KG, Sam the Alien, Steve Nash, Not Manu Ginobili
Favorite Song: Neva Scared- Bone Crusher
Favorite Band/Singer: Llyod Banks, G-Unit all them
Favorite Movie: Mr. Deeds
Favorite Food: Macaroni & Cheese
Favorite TV Show: SportsCenter, Boy Meets World
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 37- 45
Why are you a Magic fan: I grew up with them, beause they were my brothers favorite team, and they have always been my favorite since.
How did you find this board: Siblings 
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Eastern Conference Finals


----------



## DrewDaGreat

Name: Andrew
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Lawerence, Mass
Hometown: Winter Park, FL
Nationality:
What kind of car you drive: Explorer
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Grant Hill, Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Darrel Armstrong, Bo Outlaw, Penny
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):
College Attended/Attending:
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food:
Favorite TV Show:
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 82-0
Why are you a Magic fan: Live here, go to games, etc...
How did you find this board: Google, I think.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Anderson stealing the ball from Jordan


----------



## JNice

Name: JT
Age: 26
Gender: Unknown
Birthplace: Wellsboro, PA
Hometown: Brandon, FL
Nationality: Pure White Boy
What kind of car you drive: 2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Grant Hill, Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Tmac, Donald Royal, Geert Hammink
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Amare, Shaq, Wade, Smiths in ATL
College Attended/Attending: Univ of South Florida
Favorite Song: Sad Statue - System of a Down
Favorite Band/Singer: Staind/Aaron Lewis
Favorite Movie: Garden State
Favorite Food: Chips and Salsa
Favorite TV Show: Chaotic
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 81-1
Why are you a Magic fan: Good question.
How did you find this board: From nbadraft.net (Dee Bo)
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: The Hill, Tmac, Duncan free agent summer


----------



## ec23456

Michael Grigory
36
Male
Bakersfield,Ca (now live in cental Florida)
Cocoa,Fl or Port Saint John,Fl
USA
I Don't Drive

Grant Hill,Steve Francis,Dwight Howard,Hedo Turkolu
Tmac,Amare,Jermaine O'Neal
N/A
Layla
Eric Clapton
Working Girl
Mexican Food
Kings of Queens
45-32
Starting to wonder but I think it's because I'm so close to Orlando and I have watched them since Brian Hill's first time as Head Coach in 1995-96 season.
Was looking for some Downloadable Pictures of Grant Hill & Steve Francis and just ran accross it.

Duncan free agent summer


----------



## WhoRocks

Name: Chek
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Birthplace: London, England
Hometown: London, England
Nationality: British Chinese
What kind of car you drive: Do drive but hate it
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Grant Hill
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): T-Mac 
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): T-Mac, Yao Ming
College Attended/Attending: An English one not named Cambridge or Oxford, any guesses? (yeah, right)
Favorite Song: So many
Favorite Band/Singer: A few
Favorite Movie: A lot
Favorite Food: most things
Favorite TV Show: Right now The Contender, we're behind over here so I'm avoiding anything boxing-related on the internet like the plague
Predicted record for the Magic next season: we'll be below .500 again, and we'll prob miss the playoffs
Why are you a Magic fan: I remember catchin some of the first playoff run when I was younger, and later because of Tracy McGrady
How did you find this board: Link from another board I think
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Sadly I haven't been a fan long enough to see us win a playoff series 

OT: Where are the thread starter's answers? There is no shame in being a hobo :wink:


----------



## hobojoe

WhoRocks said:


> OT: Where are the thread starter's answers? There is no shame in being a hobo :wink:


:laugh: Almost forgot to do it myself. 


Name: Jon
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Melbourne, FL
Hometown: Melbourne, FL
What kind of car you drive: 1998 Toyota Camry LE
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, DeShawn Stevenson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Shaq, T-Mac, Darrell Armstrong, Horace Grant
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Shawn Marion, Luke Walton, Bob Sura, Andre Iguodala
Favorite Band/Singer: Tupac
Favorite Movie: Blue Streak
Favorite Food: Mashed Potatoes 
Favorite TV Show: Grey's Anatomy, House M.D., American Idol
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 32-50
Why are you a Magic fan: Lived in Florida my whole life, for whatever reason I've never liked the Heat. 
How did you find this board: NBAdraft.net
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Unfortunately, hearing that Shaq had signed with the Lakers.


----------



## MacDanny 6

Name: Danny
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Livingston, NJ
Hometown: Newark, NJ
Nationality: Portuguese
What kind of car you drive:
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Steve Francis, Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Shaq, Penny, T-Mac
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): None but if i had to pick, Amare.
College Attended/Attending: Montclair State University
Favorite Song: dont have a favorite song
Favorite Band/Singer: anything rap
Favorite Movie: Star Wars Episode III
Favorite Food: Spaghetti and Meatballs
Favorite TV Show: That '70s Show
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 41-41
Why are you a Magic fan: started watching basketball in 1994, enjoyed watching Shaq and Penny, and i've been a fan ever since.
How did you find this board: from another messageboard, i think i've been on this board since day 1.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: The Magic going 41-41 without any all-star players during the heart and hustle season.


----------



## Babir

Name:Babir
Age:24
Gender:male
Birthplace:Baku, Azerbaijan (almost sure u never heard of my country )
Hometown:Baku
Nationality:Azeri
What kind of car you drive:Mercedes C-Class
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):Howard, Hill, Hedo
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Shaq, Shaw, Scott, Horace
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):Shaq
College Attended/Attending:Azerbaijan Oil State Academy 
Favorite Song:Thug in me
Favorite Band/Singer:2PAC
Favorite Movie:Brave Heart
Favorite Food:sushi, chinise cousin
Favorite TV Show:never mind 
Predicted record for the Magic next season:45-37
Why are you a Magic fan:strange question...
How did you find this board:gave a search at yahoo, was trying to find Magic fans 
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:Nick Anderson missing those free throws, every day I remember that damned game


----------



## deanwoof

Name: Darrell
Age: 22
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Portland
Hometown: Portland
What kind of car you drive: 1995 Explorer
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny Hardaway
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Tracy McGrady
College Attended/Attending: University of Oregon
Favorite Song: "Who needs the World?" - Nick Carter
Favorite Band/Singer: Nas
Favorite Movie: "O" and "Butterfly Effect"
Favorite Food: I don't really have one. Not enough money as a poor college kid.
Favorite TV Show: 24 
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 44-38
Why are you a Magic fan: Shaq, Penny, Dennis Scott, and Nick Anderson.
How did you find this board: Insidehoops.com
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: NICK ANDERSON STEALS THE BALL!


----------



## ec23456

Name: Michael
Age:36
Gender:Male
Birthplace:Bakersfild,Ca
Hometown:Cocoa,Fl
Nationality:White
What kind of car you drive:N/A
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):Grant Hill,D12,Steve Francis,Ron Artest
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): D12,Grant Hill,Steve Francis,Chucky Atkins
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):Ron Artest
College Attended/Attending:N/A
Favorite Song:Layla
Favorite Band/Singer:Eric Clapton
Favorite Movieretty Woman
Favorite Food:Mexican
Favorite TV Show:NBA Orlando Magic
Predicted record for the Magic next season:46-36
Why are you a Magic fan:YES!
How did you find this board:The Net(just surfing around) 
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:2001 Tim Duncan free agent pool


----------



## James_Posey

Name: Matt
Age: 16
Gender: male
Birthplace: Miami
Hometown:Miami
Nationality:
What kind of car you drive: mustang
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Reggie
College Attended/Attending:
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie: Hitch
Favorite Food:rice
Favorite TV Show:family guy
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 42-42
Why are you a Magic fan: I like them becus there an underdog team an i lived there for a couple of years
How did you find this board: Donno
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:Shaq breaking the goal


----------



## lw32

James_Posey said:


> Predicted record for the Magic next season: 42-42


84 games? I wish we had 2 extra games over everyone else. :grinning:


----------



## goodseats

Name: Ryan
Age: 19
Gender: male
Birthplace: New Mexico
Hometown:Wildomar, CA
Nationality: white boy
What kind of car you drive: honda accord
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Jameer
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): D-Wade
College Attended/Attending: San Diego State
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band/Singer: john Mayer, spill canvas, fall out boy
Favorite Movie: wedding crashers
Favorite Foodizza
Favorite TV Show:seinfeld
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 44-38
Why are you a Magic fan: I fell in love with penny hardaway and have been a fan ever since. shaq didnt hurt either.
How did you find this board: some guy told me
Most memorable Orlando Magic momentenny's game against the heat in the playoffs when shaq was gone. he was awesome.


----------



## washy1987

Name: Sean Washbrook
Age: 18
Gender: M
Birthplace: London, UK
Hometown: Billericay, UK
Nationality: English
What kind of car you drive: Vauxhall
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard/Steve Francis
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): T-Mac
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Jermaine O'Neal/'Melo/Kobe
College Attended/Attending: College in UK
Favorite Song: 2Pac - Ghetto Gospel
Favorite Band/Singer: Too many.. Eminem/2pac
Favorite Movie: Coach Carter
Favorite Food: Chicken
Favorite TV Show: mm..Friends
Predicted record for the Magic next season:
Why are you a Magic fan: 42-40
How did you find this board: Scrolling on the net
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: T-Mac Playing for us


----------



## bench5

i am a magic fan but i dont have enough time to fill out the rest cause i am in school. Go magic


----------



## razors_edj

Name:Ryan Reza
Age:18
Gender: male
Birthplace: Sydney
Hometown: Fairfield
Nationality: Singapore
What kind of car you drive: Gmc 125
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):Jameer Nelson, Turkoglu
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny, Shaq, dennis scott, nic Anderson.anyone from the mid 90's teams.
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Tmac, Mike miller, olojuan, abdur-rahim, C-webb 
College Attended/Attending: one
Favorite Song: more bounce to the ounce
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie:Cheech n chong
Favorite Foodasta
Favorite TV Show: cosby
Predicted record for the Magic next season:82-0
Why are you a Magic fan: ????
How did you find this board: orlando sentinel
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: penny's playoff against miami.


----------



## ramon

Name:Mithat
Age:41
Gender:male
Birthplace:Istanbul
Hometown:Istanbul
Nationality:Turkish
What kind of car you drive:Toyota Corolla
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):Hido
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s):
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):Nash
College Attended/Attending:BU


----------



## TwinTowers

Name: TwinTowers
Age: 17
Gender: M
Birthplace: Dallas TX
Hometown:Albuquerque NM
Nationality: American/Dutch
What kind of car you drive: Chevy Blazer
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Grant Hill and Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Look above and young Shaq
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Dwyane Wade and Andre Iguodala
College Attended/Attending: High School
Favorite Song: IDK
Favorite Band/Singer: IDK
Favorite Movie: Super Troopers
Favorite Food: Cheeseburger
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy and LOST
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 37-45
Why are you a Magic fan: Grant Hill
How did you find this board: A memebr here
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Drafting Howard


----------



## krisg

Name: Kris Griffin
Age: 30
Gender: Bloke
Birthplace: Cheltenham, UK
Hometown: Kidderminster, UK
Nationality: British
What kind of car you drive: Ford Puma
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Jameer Nelson, Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): T-Mac (when he loved us), Shaq
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Lebron, KG
College Attended/Attending: Worcester, UK
Favorite Song: God Only Knows - Brian Wilson
Favorite Band/Singer: David Bowie
Favorite Movie: Jaws
Favorite Food: Indian
Favorite TV Show: Dr Who
Predicted record for the Magic this season: 40-45 wins
Why are you a Magic fan: Like Orlando, the attraction of Shaq
How did you find this board: The grapevine
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: BIG points for T-Mac


----------



## Hairy Midget

Name: Mathew
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Orlando
Hometown: Orlando
Nationality: American
What kind of car you drive: Galant
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight, Jameer
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Dwight, Jameer
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Nash
College Attended/Attending: UCF
Favorite Song: too many
Favorite Band/Singer: Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, Jurassic 5
Favorite Movie: Napoleon Dynamite
Favorite Food: Sushi
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 45-37
Why are you a Magic fan: Born and raised
How did you find this board: Google
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Going back and meeting and talking to all the players several times


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Name:James 
Age:20
Gender:M
Birthplace:Cashville, TN
Hometown:Orlando, FL
Nationality:White
What kind of car you drive:2004 Chevy Monte Carlo / 1999 Dodge Intrepid
Favorite Current Magic Player(s)wight Howard/Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny/Bo Outlaw/Horace Grant/Darrell Armstrong/T-Mac
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):Carmelo Anthony
College Attended/Attending:Valencia....hopefully UF soon.
Favorite Song:Can't Do It Like Me
Favorite Band/Singer/Rapper:Young Buck
Favorite Movie:Jerry MaGuire
Favorite Food:McDonalds.
Favorite TV Show:Simpsons
Predicted record for the Magic next season:48-34
Why are you a Magic fan:Always have been....always will be.
How did you find this board: Friend.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:Either Nick Anderson stripping Jordan in the 1995 NBA Playoffs...or Orlando blowing a 3-1 Lead to Detroit in 2003.


----------



## ralaw

Name Richard
Age: 26
Gender: male
Birthplace: Ohio
Hometown: Norfolk, VA
Nationality: Black American
What kind of car you drive: 1996 Honda Accord
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Travis, Deiner, Darko Millic????
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Anfernee Hardaway, Shaq
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Kobe Bryant, Carmello Anthony, LeBron James
College Attended/Attending: Hampton University (05')
Favorite Song: many but no clear favorite
Favorite Band/Singer: many but no clear favorite
Favorite Movie: Dead Presidents, CRASH, Arlington Road
Favorite Food: Italian
Favorite TV Show: Lost
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 50-32 (2007 season)
Why are you a Magic fan: I like the organization
How did you find this board: Google
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Penny and Shaq on the same court


----------



## Row Hound

Name: Rowan
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Melbourne
Hometown: Melbourne
Nationality: Australian
What kind of car you drive: uhhhh. Next!
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): D-Ho
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny, Shaq, T-Mac
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Dwayne Wade, Amare
Favorite Song: Epic - Faith No More
Favorite Band/Singer: Opeth
Favorite Movie: Chopper
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, Family Guy
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 44-38
Why are you a Magic fan: Pretty much because i was really getting into basketball around the time Shaq came into the league so I just sarted rooting for the Magic. Also to spite all the Bulls lovers in Australia at the time.
How did you find this board: No idea.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Beating the Bulls in the '95 conference semis. Just so I could rub it in to all the hoardes of Chicago bandwagoners back then. Also T-Macs 62 points vs Washington deserves a mention.


----------



## bbasok

*Name:Baran
Age:17
Gender:Male
Birthplace:in Turkey
Hometown:Ankara,Turkey
Nationality:Turkish
What kind of car you drive:no car till I get a driving licence
Favorite Current Magic Player(s):H.Turkouglu
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Grant Hill
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):Allen Iverson
Favorite Song:Linkin Park-Breaking the Habit
Favorite Band/Singer:Green Day,Red Hot Chili Peppers
Favorite Movie:Ocean's 11,12
Favorite Food:all Turkish food
Favorite TV Show:24
Predicted record for the Magic next season:45-50 wins
Why are you a Magic fan:Great Grant Hill
How did you find this board:I don't really remember
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:Shaq playing for us!*


----------



## jskudera

Name: Jonathan
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Neptune, New Jersey
Hometown: Neptune, New Jersey
Nationality: Czech
What kind of car you drive: Toyota Camry
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny Hardaway
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Steve Nash
Favorite Song: Panic! at the disco - Camisado
Favorite Band/Singer: Panic, Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Favorite Movie: 40 year old virgin
Favorite Food: Homemade mac & cheese
Favorite TV Show: How I met your mother
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 48-34
Why are you a Magic fan: Nick Anderson, Shaq, Penny, Dennis Scott
How did you find this board: google
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Shaq bringing the backboard down!


----------



## RoyWilliams

With Darko and JJ now, count me in.


----------



## MasterMind

*Name:* Alex
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Birthplace:* New Jersey
*Hometown:* Tampa, Florida
*Nationality:* American
*What kind of car you drive:* Not old enough to drive
*Favorite Current Magic Player(s):* Jameer Nelson, Dwight Howard, and J.J. Redick
*Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s):* Tracy McGrady, Shaquille O'Neal, and Steve Francis
*Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):* Dwyane Wade
*College Attended/Attending:* None but I want to attend UF in few years
*Favorite Song:* It's Goin' Down by Yung Joc
*Favorite Band/Singer:* 
*Favorite Movie:* Zoolander :rofl: 
*Favorite Food:* Ice cream
*Favorite TV Show:* The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
*Predicted record for the Magic next season:* 41-41
*Why are you a Magic fan:* Because I live close to Orlando and I have always loved a Magic. They are a part of me and I don't know what I would do with the Magic.
*How did you find this board:* I've been a member on some other boards where they talked about BBB.net.
*Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:* For me it was when I got the chance to cover three Orlando Magic games as a member of the press for a different site that I write for. I was able to obtain a press pass and I got to interview Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, Steve Francis, Grant Hill, Darko Milicic, Trevor Ariza, Carlos Arroyo, Pat Garrity, Deshawn Stevenson, and some of the opponents' players (Andrew Bogut, Rashard Lewis, etc.). That was the best experience of my life.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Birthplace: Joisey
What kind of car you drive: 2006 Saab 9-3
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny Hardaway, Dennis Scott
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson
College Attended/Attending: UCF (see avatar)
Favorite Song: Holy Wars...The Punishment Due by Megadeth
Favorite Band/Singer: Guns N' Roses
Favorite Food: oatmeal
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 44-38
How did you find this board: www.netsdaily.com
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Nick Anderson's missed free throws


----------



## MickyEyez

What's up boys. I am new to this board. hope to be active.
Name: Andee
Age: 21
Gender: Male
Birthplace: West Point, NY
Hometown: Huntington Beach, CA
Nationality: American
What kind of car you drive: Mustang
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, Darko, Elton Brand, Corey Maggette
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny, Dr. J, MJ23, Nick Anderson, MJ32, and of course Scott Skiles
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Corey Maggette & Elton Brand
College Attended/Attending: i'm an uneducated individual
Favorite Song: Thriller Michael Jackson
Favorite Band/Singer: The Game
Favorite Movie: Scarface & Blow 
Favorite Food: Meat
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 50-32
Why are you a Magic fan: Ever since Shaq & Penny I was sold
How did you find this board: Buddy
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: '95 beating the bulls and indiana to get a ticket to the finals.


----------



## MickyEyez

why isn't my sig showing up?


----------



## Premier

Welcome to the forums.

Apparently, you did not save your signature. It's the left button on the bottom of the edit signature box. Click here to try again.


----------



## kawika

Greetings, everyone! Guess I should first post here.  I've just relocated to the Treasure Coast (Stuart area) so I'll definitely be following the Magic pretty closely from now on. Since I don't count Miami--at all :wink: the 130 miles or so to Orlando is by far the closest to an NBA city I've ever lived. Exciting young team, and even though I'm not much of a fan of the Redick pick, feel like they have some good management to make their promising future a reality. As to some of the particulars:

Name: David
Age: 39
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Honolulu
Hometown: Lawrence, KS
Nationality: United Statesian
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight, Darko & Jameer Nelson
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Reggie Theus (!!)
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Earl Boykins 
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 46-36


----------



## Tersk

I've made an executive decision, the Magic are my team in the East. I'm really liking their future..

*Name: *Andrew T
* Age: *15
* Gender: *M
* Birthplace: *Sydney
* Hometown: *Sydney
* Nationality: *Half Russian/Half Cypriat
* What kind of car you drive: *I ride the bus
* Favorite Current Magic Player(s): *Darko Miliic, Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson
* Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): *Penny Hardaway
* Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): *Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard
* College Attended/Attending: *High School
* Favorite Song: *At the Moment, Juicy - Biggie
* Favorite Band/Singer: *Immortal Technique
* Favorite Movie: *40 Year Old Virgin and Anchorman
* Favorite Food: *Pizza
* Favorite TV Show: *Lost and Prison Break
* Predicted record for the Magic next season: *49-33
* Why are you a Magic fan: *I need a team to follow in the East and I like the Magic (and the trio I stated above)


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Name: Josh
Age: 22
Gender: M
Birthplace: Madrid, Spain
Hometown: Oviedo, FL
Nationality: white, caucasian, american, whatever
What kind of car you drive: Kawasaki Ninja 250
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight, Hill, Ariza
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Armstrong, Bo, Horace Grant
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): I hate them all :biggrin: 
College Attended/Attending: UCF
Favorite Song: Anything from Siamese Dream
Favorite Band/Singer: Smashing Pumpkins
Favorite Movie: They all look good on my projector
Favorite Food: Taco bell, cheesecake
Favorite TV Show: Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 50-32
Why are you a Magic fan: Raised in Orlando
How did you find this board: google or something
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: When the Magic won the championship in 2008 (courtesy of my time machine)


----------



## Duck

Name: Adam
Age: 17
Gender: M
Birthplace: Orlando, Fl
Hometown: Orlando, Fl
Nationality: white
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Tracy McGrady
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Kobe Bryant
Favorite Song: Take Me Out by Franz Ferdinand
Favorite Band/Singer: Franz Ferdinand
Favorite Movie: Pirates
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: House, MD
Predicted record for the Magic this season: 52-30
Why are you a Magic fan: Raised in Orlando
How did you find this board: don't remember
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Magic go up 3-1 on the Pistons; Tmac drops 62


----------



## JMEWLS

*JMEWLS checking in.*
You'll see me here a lot!


----------



## NikesNextDynasty

Name: Justin
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Rockledge, Florida
Hometown: Same place
Nationality: White Boy
What kind of car you drive: A SUV
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Zaza Pachulia
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Chris Paul, Greg Oden, Stephon Marbury
College Attended/Attending: University Of Central Florida
Favorite Song: 
Favorite Band/Singer: Ne-Yo & Lil Wayne
Favorite Movie: Talladega Nights: Ballad Of Ricky Bobby
Favorite Food: Hotpockets
Favorite TV Show: Sportscenter
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 81-0
Why are you a Magic fan: I live close to Orlando
How did you find this board: The Greg Oden article on ESPN.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Hedo ally oop to Dwight to win the game against San Antonio


----------



## MickyEyez

welcome NND,


hope you stick around and contribute to the boards... great time to be a Magic fan.



"Predicted record for the Magic next season: 81-0"

a bit bold... especially because there are 82 games... :wink:


----------



## Blue

...


----------



## MagicFan3

Name: Ken
Age: 18 
Gender: Male
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Hedo Turkoglu, Rashard Lewis, Hedo Turkoglu
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard, Hedo Turkoglu, Tracy McGrady, Nick Anderson
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Kobe Bryant, Chris Paul, Al Horford
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 55-27
Why are you a Magic fan: Love the team, live in the area
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Finally getting past the first round after the Shaq era!


----------



## X Dah Creator

Name: Steven
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Birthplace: San Jose,CA
Hometown: Renton, WA
Nationality: Viet
What kind of car you drive: Mitsubishi Diamante baby we riding diamonds 
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): D12, Jameer, Hedo, Rashard, Marcin Gortat
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): T-Mac, Darrell Armstrong, Penny, Andrew Declercq (sike)
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Alot of players when they're not playing Orlando
College Attended/Attending: BCC
Favorite Song: Brandon Hines- Weather 
Favorite Band/Singer: Too many
Favorite Movie: Hurricane Carter or The Shawshank Redemption
Favorite Food: Fried Chicken
Favorite TV Show: One Tree Hill (Cute Females + Basketball = heaven)
Predicted record for the Magic next season: 50-32
Why are you a Magic fan: Jumped on the wagon 1995 when I first started watching basketball as long as the Bulls wagon. Left the Bulls but never left the Magic!
How did you find this board: Searching for logos then found old-time friend Basel and he told me to register.
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPAh40LD4D0


----------



## Blue

Welcome to the board and we hope you stick around! Nice video btw.....I had forgotten all about that. :lol:


----------



## NBAMistress

Name: Paige
Age: 27
Gender: Female
Birthplace: Florida
Nationality: American
What kind of car you drive: Ford Ranger
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard , JJ Redick
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Penny Hardaway
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Dwayne Wade
Why are you a Magic fan: Hometeam
How did you find this board: Googling
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: Making it to the NBA Finals


----------



## Mr MoFo

Name: Maurice K. Menchan II
Age: 30
Gender: Male
Birthplace: Ocala, Florida
Hometown: Jacksonville, Florida
Nationality: "Brutha"
What kind of car you drive: Public Transportation LOL
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard - Vince Carter
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Gotta go with Shaq
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Dewayne Wade & Ray Allen
College Attended/Attending:
Favorite Song: "Shut Em Down" & "I'm Bad" by LL Cool J
Favorite Band/Singer:
Favorite Movie: Anything Epic (Gladiator, Kingdom of Heaven, Lord of the Rings etc)
Favorite Food: Momma, Mexican, and Italian
Favorite TV Show: The Boondocks
Predicted record for the Magic next season:
Why are you a Magic fan: I was 9 when I first started getting into basketball, and I heard that Orlando was getting an expansion team. I'm from Ocala, and it's close to Orlando. It was ALL about them being from Florida until Shaq came to town, and it's been ALL love ever since. Win or Lose, Great or Terrible... I LOVE THE ORLANDO MAGIC! Blue & White Ignite FOR LIFE!
How did you find this board: Internet search
Most memorable Orlando Magic moment: After the heartache of losing Shaq, T Mac, Penny, Hill, and Franchise, my favorite moment HAS to be when we drafted Dwight Howard. I think we may have our first TRUE franchise player.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

*Name:* [CLASSIFIED]
*Age:* first prime after 6x6
*Gender:* m
*Birthplace:* west of the second city
*Hometown:* further west of the second city
*Nationality:* U.S.
*What kind of car you drive:* a korean suv
*Favorite Current Magic Player(s):* justin harper
*Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s):* justin harper 
*Favorite Non-Magic Player(s):* you mean other than justin harper--can i pick his airness?
*College Attended/Attending:* richmond (bs), iit (ms), gmu (phd)
*Favorite Song:* general taylor, great big sea
*Favorite Band/Singer:* boy o boy and other third wave ska
*Favorite Movie:* henry v
*Favorite Food:* nachos avec jalapenos
*Favorite TV Show:* magnum pi
*Predicted record for the Magic next season:* infinity and 0 because they have harper
*Why are you a Magic fan:* justin harper
*How did you find this board:* same forum as the atlantic 10
*Most memorable Orlando Magic moment:* trading two second round picks for justin harper


----------



## NBALady

Name: NBALady
Age: 29
Gender: Female
Nationality: American
Favorite Current Magic Player(s): Dwight Howard
Favorite All-Time Magic Player(s): Shaquille O'Neal
Favorite Non-Magic Player(s): Dwayne Wade


----------

